# Organizing Collections on Kindle Oasis 2



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I recently added several collections on my Oasis2.  They appear on the front screen of the Oasis and are in alphabetical order.  I want them to be in a different order.  Can that be done?  I've thought about numbering each collection or putting A-B-C at the beginning of the Collection name but would prefer to just rearrange them.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You can't choose the order, it's strictly alphabetical. The only way to change it to suit yourself is to put a number or symbol - or spaces I think - in front of the title as numbers and symbols are counted as coming first, alphabetically speaking. 

If you use symbols, you'll have to experiment to see which order they come in. Some years ago when this problem first came up, I think someone on here did make a list of symbol order, but I have no idea which thread that was in, you'd have to try searching - unless anyone else can remember?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> You can't choose the order, it's strictly alphabetical. The only way to change it to suit yourself is to put a number or symbol - or spaces I think - in front of the title as numbers and symbols are counted as coming first, alphabetically speaking.
> 
> If you use symbols, you'll have to experiment to see which order they come in. Some years ago when this problem first came up, I think someone on here did make a list of symbol order, but I have no idea which thread that was in, you'd have to try searching - unless anyone else can remember?


I remember that thread! No idea what it was called, though, so would be hard to search. Also, I think, at some point, the order changed for non alpha-numeric characters.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Since it was alphabetical only, I ended up changing the names of some of the Collections so they are in an order I can live with.


----------

